# FREE spider enclosures



## Mindibun (May 29, 2014)

I made a new thread about this because it is such a great idea that I want more people to see it and TWO threads makes it more likely to be seen. Original thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?262456-Poor-man-s-arboreal-enclosure-for-slings... so all accolades belong to Buggidy. However, I think I one-upped her. 

Having gone shopping for sling enclosures and not finding anything small enough that would also allow me to view them, I remembered this idea and stopped at Publix on a whim. I asked to speak with the produce manager and I told him that I was "an entomology student at _____ university, doing a class project on the excavation practices and techniques of the Ceratogyrus darlingi tarantula" and the parfait cups were EXACTLY the right size and could I please buy 20 of them? Well, he was so confused by all the big words that he simply asked, "it's for school you say? Just take 'em. No charge." I actually got 25 cups because that's what the stocker person happened to grab. Best of all, I don't own a C darlingi (it's just one of the few Latin names I can pronounce in its entirety), I graduated years ago so I am not doing a class project, and I never was an entomology student! I lied, yes, but I DID offer to pay for them. He did the free part on his own.  I had to say something other than "hi, I want to buy your parfait cups to make houses for my pet bugs, please?"

So, here are my FREE arboreal and semi-arboreal sling cages. Air holes are 1/16" made with soldering wand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (May 29, 2014)

I'd have gone with  "hi, I want to buy your parfait cups to make houses for my pet bugs, please?" as I give him/her my practiced 1/2 police officer 1/2 Charles Manson basilisk stare. Let it sink in for a few moments and you might get a whole armload of cups just to get you out of the store. Exposed to it long enough he will confess to murdering his very alive  and well aunt in Waukeshaw.

By the way, according to some instructor at some class involving debates, you didn't lie. You just used suprasegmentally irrelevant superfluous badinage.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mindibun (May 29, 2014)

Omg LOL!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (May 29, 2014)

Mindibun said:


> Omg LOL!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Tapatalk


My reaction to most of The Snark's posts.....he's just so snarky!


----------



## The Snark (May 29, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> My reaction to most of The Snark's posts.....he's just so snarky!


It's a tough job but somebody has to do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreo (May 30, 2014)

Nice setups! I probably would've just bought and eaten 20 parfaits..


----------



## Mindibun (May 30, 2014)

Thought about it but im lactose intolerant lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Tapatalk


----------

